# Lady Penelope's Rolls Royce



## Gramm838 (May 19, 2013)

I found this on a site called 'concept ship., at:

http://conceptships.blogspot.co.uk/

But this just look so cool, considering a new CGI version of Thunderbirds is coming out:


----------

